# Glensaugh - Drumtochty Falls / Loch Saugh Sunset



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Not posted anything up for a while, got that get out and shoot something feeling back so i went exploring around Glensaugh today and found this unexpected waterfall pouring in the Drumtochty woods.....

#1









...then on our return home almost missed the sunset at Loch Saugh

#2









As usual thanks for looking and please feel free to comment

Mike


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Both lovely shots for their own reasons. The colours and the subtle glow of the sunset in the second is great, have you tried cloning out the electricity pylons?

Well done. I'd get the second printed and hung on a wall.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I do like the first because it's truly timeless. Agree on the pylons 

- Bret


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Andy_Wigan said:


> Both lovely shots for their own reasons. The colours and the subtle glow of the sunset in the second is great, have you tried cloning out the electricity pylons?
> 
> Well done. I'd get the second printed and hung on a wall.


Hi Andy, cheers for the comments :thumb:

I did start to clone out the pylons then remembered they were also in the reflection and decided i couldnt be bothered at that time. I will probably head back and try for a more intense sunset before cloning to be honest.

Mike


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Blimey, that second image is a blast from the past for me. I surveyed that loch from a canoe with ultra-sonic depth gauges about 7 years ago, when science was paying my household bills! Some nice scenery around there; I like your captures too.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Andy_Wigan said:


> Both lovely shots for their own reasons. The colours and the subtle glow of the sunset in the second is great, have you tried cloning out the electricity pylons?
> 
> Well done. I'd get the second printed and hung on a wall.


+1 for the above ideas. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> I do like the first because it's truly timeless. Agree on the pylons
> 
> - Bret


Sneaked in there when i was replying to Andy, just noticed. Cheers for the comments and yeah the pylons need to go but as said i might wait until i get the shot i hoped for. I dont have the patience to clone lol



Rich @ PB said:


> Blimey, that second image is a blast from the past for me. I surveyed that loch from a canoe with ultra-sonic depth gauges about 7 years ago, when science was paying my household bills! Some nice scenery around there; I like your captures too.


Hi Rich, glad to have refreshed some memories. Great location and with the perfect sunset i think this could be a great shot, not walked around it yet so not sure what viewpoints are available to me, must get back there and explore, its only 10 mins from home.



Ratchet said:


> +1 for the above ideas. :thumb:


Thanks for taking time to comment


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Liking the first pic, can't help but think that would look awesome with an infra red conversion too :thumb:


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Liking the first pic, can't help but think that would look awesome with an infra red conversion too :thumb:


Thanks again, i must be followinig you this evening, just popped on to check my posts and here you are everywhere i go lol

I might try your suggestion, never tried infra red before and never even thought about it either.

Mike


----------

